# Cane Creek DB Air Setup Thread



## hömma (8. November 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte diesen Thread dazu nutzen, die bisherigen Setups, die ich hier im Forum gefunden habe, zusammenzutragen und zum Erfahrungsaustausch anzuregen. Ich beziehe mich dabei zunächst mal auf das Helius AM, aber natürlich ist auch jeder AC, ION, wasauchimmer-Fahrer herzlich eingeladen, sich hier zu beteiligen.

Der DB Air ist sicherlich der Luftdämpfer mit dem breitesten Einstellungsspektrum und die separaten High-/Low- Druck- und Zugstufen erlauben ein extrem individuelles Setup, ohne zuviele Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen, wie es z.B. bei anderen Dämpfern mit nur einer Zugstufeneinstellung der Fall ist. Als potenzieller Käufer sollte man sich von dem vermeindlichen Setup-Overkill aber nicht abschrecken lassen. Selbst out-of-the-box funktioniert der CCDBA schon besser als viele andere Dämpfer, die ich ausprobiert habe. Der neue Field Guide von Cane Creek erklärt die einzelnen Schritte wirklich gut. Bei der überarbeiteten Version des Dämpfers sollte der schon beiliegen.

Nachdem ich recht schnell ein gut funktionierendes Setup gefunden hatte, hab ich mal die Einstellung von Martin1508 ausprobiert (natürlich mit anderem Luftdruck):



Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so hier mal ein kurzes Update. Der CCDB Air ist diese Woche geliefert worden. Hab ihn jetzt mit Huber Bushing eingebaut und bin heute auf der ersten Tour gewesen. Ich kann nur sagen es ist kein Vergleich zum Monarch Plus. Wie der CC muß ein Dämpfer funktionieren. Super Ansprechverhalten und trotz der vielen Möglichkeiten recht einfach abzustimmen. Die Grundeinstellungen von CC passen meiner Meinung nach zum AM und zu dem, was ich gerne hätte. Hier für die, die evtl. auch den Dämpfer fahren wollen:
> 
> ...



Allerdings kam ich mit so wenig LSC nicht wirklich zurecht. Das Bike hat dabei bergauf ein wenig gewippt. Ich bin da ca. bei 50%. Wieviel Klicks genau, kann ich nicht sagen, weil der LSC bei mir nicht mehr klickt. Die Sensibilität bei kleinsten Hindernissen wie Steine und Äste ist dabei immer noch sehr gut und der Hinterbau ist auch bei steilen und kraftraubenden Bergauf-Passagen absolut ruhig, als hätte man einen Lockout drin.

HSC hab ich sogar nur 0,5 Umdrehungen drin, um möglichst viel Federweg auszunutzen. Den LSR hab ich genauso eingestellt, 8 oder 9 Klicks. Damit bleibt das Fahrwerk auch bei schnellen Wurzelteppichen und grobem Schotter schön aktiv. Beim HSR hab ich etwas mehr drin (1,5 glaube ich), damit bleibt der Hinterbau nach ner harten Landung schön unten, ohne dich wie ein Rodeopferd abwerfen zu wollen.

Vor einiger Zeit hab ich mich auch mit wowbagger per PN ausgetauscht und wir sind dabei zu einem sehr ähnlichen Setup gekommen:



			
				wowbagger schrieb:
			
		

> Servus hömma,
> hab denke ich bin jetzt relativ nah am perfektem Setup.
> Bei meinen Trails hier im Schwäbisch Fränkischen Wald hab ich den Dämpfer noch nicht zum Durchschlagen gebracht. Sag fahr ich mit 30% und dann bin ich mit der HSC soweit runter bis ich nahezu den kompletten Federweg ausnutze. Tendenziell ist das Fahrwerk jetzt eher soft abgestimmt, ich mag das so lieber. Die LSC mit 20 Klicks ist relativ weit zu wie ich finde, da eiert dafür auch nix mehr. Ich hab auch anstatt 4 Umdrehungen 5 und statt 25 Klicks 33 (bzw 27 bei der LSR) entgegen der Beschreibung in der Bedienungsanleitung. Komplettgewicht 90KG, 9.5bar, 160mm
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal, es ist grundsätzlich ein gutes Basis-Setup, die Lowspeed Zug- und Druckstufe zunächst mal auf Mittelstellung zu lassen und insbesondere die Highspeed Druckstufe ziemlich weit aufzudrehen, um den Federweg im Helius auszunutzen. Die Highspeed Zugstufe ist eher Geschmacksache, ob einem das schnelle aktive Ausfedern oder das am Boden klebende Hinterrad lieber ist. 

Ich bin gespannt, ob sich hier noch jemand zu Wort meldet und vielleicht mit ganz anderen Werten daher kommt. Nicolai selbst bietet bis jetzt übrigens kein abgestimmtes Setup für den CCDBA an, obwohl sie den Dämpfer seit Anfang des Jahres im Programm haben (Stand September).


----------



## Martin1508 (9. November 2012)

Hört sich gut an.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (10. November 2012)

Ich probiere mal das setup von wowbagger. Ich Wiege 82kg nackt, sollte fahrbereit also auch bei 90kg liegen. 
Ich habe gestern mit 160 und 150 psi angefangen, das war definitiv zu viel. Bin dann auf 9,5 Bar runter und habe die HSC bis eine viertel Umdrehung  zugedreht. Ganz zufrieden bin ich noch nicht: Hinterrad verliert Bodenkontakt und insgesamt fühlt es sich noch zu hart an. Der Federweg wird max 80% ausgenutzt. 

Nächster Schritt also wowbaggers setup einstellen und erneut versuchen.


----------



## hömma (10. November 2012)

80% klingt doch schonmal ganz gut. Der Rest ist Roadgap-Reserve. 

Wenn das Hinterrad springt, würde ich den LSR weiter aufdrehen. Ich fahre den mit ca 8 Klicks, es geht aber sicherlich auch 2-3 Klicks weniger. Vorher würde ich aber den LSC anpassen. Solange der Hinterbau nicht wippt, kannst du den ruhig etwas aufdrehen.


----------



## chrisle (13. November 2012)

Ich habe die Einstellungen von Wowbagger einmal übernommen, allerdings federt mir der Dämpfer viel zu langsam aus. Deshalb habe ich den LSR weiter geöffnet, sonst aber alles so belassen. 
Mein Setup sieht also derzeit so aus:

Helius AM Größe L
2. Loch
Fahrergewicht: 82KG nackt
Luftdruck: 135PSI
SAG: ca. 30%

HSC 0--0.5------------------------------4(5)
LSC 0---------------------------20------25(33)
HSR 0---0.75----------------------------4(5)
LSR 0---------9-------------------------25(27)

Ich habe das gestern auch gleich mal ausprobiert, soweit ich das beurteilen konnte (Nightride) hat der Dämpfer nicht gewippt, ich bin den Berg sehr gut hochgekommen (ca. 300HM).
Bergab hat sich das Potenzial der Hinterbau/Dämpfer-Kombination so langsam offenbart: VIEL besser als mit der Standardeinstellung. Das Hinterrad hat gut am Boden geklebt, der Dämpfer war soft und hat nicht gekickt. So macht das Mofa richtig Spaß!
Den Federweg habe ich nicht viel mehr als 60-65% ausgenutzt, allerdings waren auf dem Trail keine Sprünge oder extrem schnelle Passagen dabei. Ich werde das Ganze noch bei eben solchen beobachten, sofern der Dämpfer da nicht zu progressiv ist, sollte das Setup so bleiben. 


P.S Bei mir gibt es auch mehr Clicks als von CC angegeben.


----------



## wowbagger (13. November 2012)

Hey chrisle,
find ich gut das mein Setup hier bestätigt wird! Kannst du bitte mal drauf achten ob dein Dämpfer Luft verliert? Ich hab das Gefühl meiner verliert etwas Luft, so im Bereich 0.5bar/Woche. Hab ihn schon mal ausgebaut und baden geschickt, da sieht man aber nix...
Ansonsten vielen Dank an Hömma für den Thread.
mfg
wowbagger


----------



## chrisle (13. November 2012)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Hey chrisle,
> find ich gut das mein Setup hier bestätigt wird!


 
bis auf den LSR - kannst du mit deinen 13 clicks überhaupt sehr schnelle, holprige Passagen fahren? 



wowbagger schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal drauf achten ob dein Dämpfer Luft verliert?


 
kann ich machen!


----------



## wowbagger (13. November 2012)

Bis jetzt bin ich gut zurechtgekommen, ich werd mal meine Teststrecke mit weniger LSR fahren und berichten...


----------



## Martin1508 (13. November 2012)

wowbagger schrieb:


> Hey chrisle,
> Kannst du bitte mal drauf achten ob dein Dämpfer Luft verliert? Ich hab das Gefühl meiner verliert etwas Luft, so im Bereich 0.5bar/Woche.
> mfg
> wowbagger


 
Uuups, das ist viel. Meiner verliert seit einem halben Jahr keine Luft. Kann es etwas mit der Kälte zu tun haben (Dichte usw.)? Prüfst du immer am gleichen Ort? Z.B. Keller?

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## hömma (13. November 2012)

Meiner ist auch seit über nem halben Jahr dicht. Ich würde ihn im Winter einschicken. Im Idealfall bekommst du dann den Service kostenlos im Rahmen der Garantieleistung dazu.


----------



## finflo (18. November 2012)

Helius AM Größe L
2. Loch
Fahrergewicht: 80KG nackt
Luftdruck: 115PSI
SAG: ca. 30%

HSC 0--0.5------------------------------4(5)
LSC 0---------------------------20------25(33)
HSR 0---5/6----------------------------4(5)
LSR 0---------9-------------------------25(27)

Danke christle für die Einstellungsempfehlung. Bin heute meine erste Runde mit dem DB Air gedreht und war mit Deiner Einstellung richtig gut zufrieden. Ich werde aber noch ein wenig probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (19. November 2012)

Wow - nur 115PSI und trotzdem nicht mehr als 30% SAG?
Wieviel bringst du denn fahrbereit auf die Waage?


----------



## finflo (19. November 2012)

Ich habe heute noch einmal geschaut. Ich habe nur 110 PSI im Dämpfer und wiege geschätzt 85-87 kg fahrfertig...


----------



## chrisle (20. November 2012)

Das ist echt wenig

Wie ist denn dein Fahrstil bzw. wo fährst du?
Durschläge? Federwegausnutzung dann immer maximal?
Steile Rampen? Höhenmeter?
Wie sieht es mit Wippen aus?


----------



## Frorider Ben (20. November 2012)

meldet euch doch mal bei The Lounge an bei Cane Creek.

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/lounge


----------



## finflo (20. November 2012)

@Christle

ich setz mich heute Abend noch mal fahrfertig und bei Umgebungstemperatur noch mal aufm Bock, dann kann ich dir auch nähere Infos über den SAG geben.


----------



## finflo (21. November 2012)

@Christle: ich fahre mit 120 psi ca. 35-40% sag.  

Ich fahre steile Rampen, Single Trails, Waldautobahnen etc. Also nichts extremes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (21. November 2012)

ok wäre mir zu viel SAG. aber solange nichts wippt oder der Dämpfer bergab zu träge wird..


----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2012)

finflo schrieb:


> HSR 0---5/6----------------------------4(5)



wie muss man das verstehen?


----------



## finflo (10. Dezember 2012)

> wie muss man das verstehen?




Ist ein Bruch....5/6tel Umdrehung....


----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2012)

ich hab das teil (noch) nicht, aber sollte der nicht klicken?


----------



## hömma (11. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ich hab das teil (noch) nicht, aber sollte der nicht klicken?



Lowspeed klickt, Highspeed nicht.


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Dezember 2012)

So,

seit gestern habe ich den neuen inneren Einsatz der Luftkammer von Cane Creek im DB Air. Der Dämpfer soll dadurch linearer werden und nicht mehr soviel Federweg am Ende verschenken. Leider fallen bei 20cm Neuschnee am heutigen Tage die Testfahrten aus.

Werde aber berichten.

Grüße


----------



## hömma (12. Dezember 2012)

Aha, klingt interessant. War der bei Cosmic zum Service und wenn ja:

- hast du es gesondert in Auftrag gegeben?
- was hat es gekostet?

Oder hast du es woanders machen lassen, z.B. beim Flatout-Gino?


----------



## rebirth (13. Dezember 2012)

ist der "neue innere einsatz" ab nem bestimmten BJ automatisch drin? oder ist das ne "tuning" sache?


----------



## Martin1508 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ne, ich denke, dass ist so eine werkstuned Geschichte. Zu vielen Hinterbauten passt der DB Air ja perfekt. Beim AM ist er halt zu progressiv. 

Gruss


----------



## rebirth (13. Dezember 2012)

wird dann der FW nicht komplett genutzt, oder wirds nur "hart"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (13. Dezember 2012)

Also, wenn du ihn mit dem passenden SAG fährst, ist er zum Ende hin so progressiv, dass du deutlich Federweg verschenkst. Man kann hier auch nicht mehr über Durchschlagschutz sprechen.

Gruss


----------



## finflo (15. Dezember 2012)

Weiß jemand welcher Einsatz in die Luftkammer eingesetzt werden muss, um die Progression anzupassen? Cane Creek legt ja immer eine entsprechende Auswahl mit bei.


----------



## schnubbi81 (15. Dezember 2012)

Hab den Dämpfer NOCH nicht, aber je weniger Einsätze, umso größer die Luftkammer. 
Somit wird ein Luftdämpfer linearer.


----------



## greg12 (15. Dezember 2012)

finflo schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welcher Einsatz in die Luftkammer eingesetzt werden muss, um die Progression anzupassen? Cane Creek legt ja immer eine entsprechende Auswahl mit bei.



das problem ist ja eher die zu hohen endprogression auch ohne verkleinerte luftkammer. heißt nichts einlegen, besser wär eine hv luftkammer für den ccdb. die hinterbauten sind ja von haus aus mit einer progressiven kennlinie gestaltet. ergibt mit einer zu kleinen luftkammer eben viel zu viel endprogression und nicht nutzbare federwege.


----------



## gerry. (2. Januar 2013)

Mich würde auch interessieren wie der Dämpfer auf mehr Linearität getuned werden kann. Was genau wird dort verändert und was kostet es? Und am allerwichtigsten, wie ist das Resultat?

Mein Canyon Torque FRX hat auch einen zu progressiven Federwegsverlauf. Da nutze ich mit dem CCDBA nie den gesamten Hub.

Wäre schön wenns zum Thema noch ein paar Antworten geben würde - Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Januar 2013)

gerry. schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren wie der Dämpfer auf mehr Linearität getuned werden kann. Was genau wird dort verändert und was kostet es? Und am allerwichtigsten, wie ist das Resultat?
> 
> Mein Canyon Torque FRX hat auch einen zu progressiven Federwegsverlauf. Da nutze ich mit dem CCDBA nie den gesamten Hub.
> 
> Wäre schön wenns zum Thema noch ein paar Antworten geben würde - Vielen Dank schonmal



Moin,

also so eine Lufkammer besteht im Prinzip aus zwei Alu Buchsen. Einer inneren und einer aeusseren. Mehr Linearitaet bekommt man, in dem man das Volumen des Daempfers erhoeht. CC hat im Fall des DB Air das Volumen erhoeht, indem sie der inneren Buchse zweimal eine Nut verpasst haben. Sieht harmlos aus, soll aber helfen. Leider hatte ich krankheits, wetter, arbeits und urlaubsbedingt noch keine Zeit fuer ne richtige Ausfahrt.

Soweit mir bekannt, bietet CC den Austausch der inneren Buchse an. Muesstest also mal beim Importeur odert z.B. Flatout Suspensions nachfragen. Ich habe es bei Flatout machen lassen.

Gruesse,

Martin


----------



## schnubbi81 (2. Januar 2013)

Lassen sich ccdb Airs mit neuer und alter Luftkammer äußerlich unterscheiden, ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Ion 16er, wenn sie mit ccdb Air kommen, von Haus mit großer Luftkammer ausgestattet sind. (?)


----------



## DanielSuetel (2. Januar 2013)

Hi,

interessant wäre eine Kennlinienbetrachtung einmal HV einmal LV isoliert nur für den Dämpfer.

Ob Cane Creek das auf Nachfrage rausrückt !?!?


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Januar 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Lassen sich ccdb Airs mit neuer und alter Luftkammer äußerlich unterscheiden, ohne sie auseinander zu bauen?
> 
> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Ion 16er, wenn sie mit ccdb Air kommen, von Haus mit großer Luftkammer ausgestattet sind. (?)



Next questions please. Ich habe keine Ahnung was und wie CC das machen will. Ruf doch mal beim Importeur an. Ich glaube, es ist Cosmic.

Gruesse,

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (1. Februar 2013)

Nach einigen Wochen stelle ich fest:
-geringer Druckverlust von 10PSI 
-setup nicht zufriedenstellend: wippen beim uphill, gleichzeitig wird der Federweg aber nur zu 80% ausgenutzt 

Ist jemand einen Schritt weitergekommen? 
Jemand einen Vorschlag, was ich ändern könnte? 




chrisle schrieb:


> Ich habe die Einstellungen von Wowbagger einmal übernommen, allerdings federt mir der Dämpfer viel zu langsam aus. Deshalb habe ich den LSR weiter geöffnet, sonst aber alles so belassen.
> Mein Setup sieht also derzeit so aus:
> 
> Helius AM Größe L
> ...


----------



## hömma (1. Februar 2013)

Um den Federweg komplett auszunutzen, wirst du das Luftkammer Update brauchen.


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Februar 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Um den Federweg komplett auszunutzen, wirst du das Luftkammer Update brauchen.



Right! Denke ich auch.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## rmfausi (1. Februar 2013)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären was das Luftkammer Update ist?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären was das Luftkammer Update ist?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Viel Schokolade, Metwurst und Braten, ums Fahrergewicht zu erhöhen

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären was das Luftkammer Update ist?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Siehe Beitrag # 33

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (1. Februar 2013)

Ah ja.  Vielen Dank für die schnelle, einfache und deutliche Erklärung. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rebirth (1. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Viel Schokolade, Metwurst und Braten, ums Fahrergewicht zu erhöhen
> 
> G.



Ach... da hab ich im vorfeld schon für gesorgt


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2013)

Siehst, brauchst schoh des blöde Update net

G.


----------



## chrisle (2. Februar 2013)

Heißt das Dämpfer der neueren Baureihe brauchen kein Update?


----------



## hömma (2. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube ja. Die 2013er Version mit den überarbeiteten Einstellschrauben soll wohl die große Luftkammer haben.


----------



## hömma (6. Februar 2013)

Anscheinend wird man die XV Air Can bald einzeln kaufen können: http://m.vitalmtb.com/product/featu...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight

Haben auch andere registrierte Lounge-Gäste diese eMail von CC bekommen, die auf den ersten Blick verdächtig nach Spam aussah? (Titel: Are you progressive?)


----------



## Martin1508 (7. Februar 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Anscheinend wird man die XV Air Can bald einzeln kaufen können: http://m.vitalmtb.com/product/featu...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight
> 
> Haben auch andere registrierte Lounge-Gäste diese eMail von CC bekommen, die auf den ersten Blick verdächtig nach Spam aussah? (Titel: Are you progressive?)


 

Ja!


----------



## hömma (11. Februar 2013)

Also, um die Verwirrung um die Luftkammer perfekt zu machen:

Es gibt ja eine innere und eine äußere Luftkammer. Das hier diskutierte Update war eine Überarbeitung der INNEREN Luftkammer (also der Hauptkammer), wo die Bohrung, durch die die Luft bei Kompression von der inneren in die äußere Kammer strömt, vergrößert wird, was zu einer lineareren Kennline führen soll, wenn der Dämpfer schnell und stark komprimiert wird. 

Mit ausreichend Selbstbewusstsein und einem Dremel kann man diese Prozedur wohl selbst durchführen, allerdings ist der Austausch der inneren Kammer gegen die "Update-Version" mit der größeren Bohrung kostenlos, was von Cane Creek aber nicht groß promotet wird. In der Lounge findet man aber einen ensprechenden Eintrag dazu und auch Flatout hat es mir bestätigt.

Zusätzlich bietet CC die XV Aircan mit größerem Volumen an, die ab nächstem Monat lieferbar sein soll. In deren Online Store ist sie bereits für 40,- USD drin. Auf der News-Seite und vor allem in den Kommentaren wird das Thema gerade diskutiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/08/cane-creek-double-barrel-air-tuningmoeglichkeiten-erweitert/

Die Frage ist nun: Reicht fürs Helius AM der Umbau der Hauptkammer oder ist die XV Aircan mit mehr Volumen besser? Eine größere äußere Kammer würde ja an dem Grundproblem, dass nicht genügend Luft durch die zu kleine Öffnung fließen kann, nix ändern... oder? Oder ist es vielleicht sogar ratsam, beide Änderungen vorzunehmen?

PS: Die XV Can bekomme ich von CC kostenlos zugeschickt, sobald sie in 215x63 lieferbar ist, weil ich sooo progressiv bin.


----------



## mssc (11. Februar 2013)

hömma schrieb:


> Haben auch andere registrierte Lounge-Gäste diese eMail von CC bekommen, die auf den ersten Blick verdächtig nach Spam aussah? (Titel: Are you progressive?)



Ich glaub so eine Mail hab ich vor kurzem gelöscht... 
Stand da irgendwas besonderes drinnen oder war das nur eine Ankündigung der neuen Can?


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Februar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Ich glaub so eine Mail hab ich vor kurzem gelöscht...
> Stand da irgendwas besonderes drinnen oder war das nur eine Ankündigung der neuen Can?


 
Moin,

im Prinzip stand darin, dass du bei guten Argumenten die neue Can gewinnen kannst. Ich habe mir bei Flatout die Innen-Kammer tauschen lassen. Dies soll den DB Air linearer machen. Mit der neuen Außen-Kammer soll er noch linearer werden. Das Volumen ist deutlich erhöht.

Also, nichts genaues weiss man nicht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielSuetel (12. Februar 2013)

hi, was hast Du fürs Innenkammertauschen bezahlt ?
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Stagediver (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

lest euch doch bitte mal die Kommentare zu folgendem Artikel durch.
Offensichtlich ist es mit der grossen Kammer alleine nicht getan.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=619723


Grüße


Anmerkung: Da war ich wohl ein bisschen langsam mit der Info


----------



## simplesaiman (2. März 2013)

Hat mittlerweile schon jemand Erfahrunsberichte zur High Flow Inner Can oder zur XV Luftkammer?


----------



## Miriquidibiker (10. März 2013)

Ich habe eine Frage zur Grundeinstellung des DB Air. 
Gibt es bei den Einstellschrauben der Low Speed Compression und des Low Speed Rebound einen spürbaren Null-Anschlag? Das "Klicken" ist bei meinem DB Air auch nicht wirklich vorhanden und so wird die Einstellung der Basistunes lt. Cane Creek HP schwierig. Wieviele Klicks hat (soll) eine Umdrehung der Stellschraube haben?


----------



## rebirth (10. März 2013)

Miriquidibiker schrieb:


> bei meinem DB Air



Kurze Frage: Ist das ein neuer?


----------



## Miriquidibiker (10. März 2013)

..ja


----------



## chrisle (11. Juni 2013)

Any news ?
Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der neuen großen Kammer gemacht ?
Überlege den ccdb rauszuschmeißen, aber Alternativen gibt es ja auch keine..


----------



## simplesaiman (11. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mittlerweile die neue inner can. Und siehe da, ich kann mit dem selben setup den vollen federweg nutzen. 
Bald sollte auch die xv luftkammer kommen. Ich hoffe nicht dass der dämpfer dann zu linear wird. Man wird sehen...


----------



## Martin1508 (11. Juni 2013)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile die neue inner can. Und siehe da, ich kann mit dem selben setup den vollen federweg nutzen.
> Bald sollte auch die xv luftkammer kommen. Ich hoffe nicht dass der dämpfer dann zu linear wird. Man wird sehen...


 
Moin,

na endlich mal jemand, der die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Habe mir von Flatout die neue Inner Can einbauen lassen und der Dämpfer geht ganz hervorragend. Ansprechverhalten usw. waren ja vorher schon gut nur mit der neuen Inner Can nutzt er halt den Federweg richtig gut. Auf der normalen Hausstrecke ca. 80% und am Ende gibt es ne fiese Rampe, wo es den Hinterbau gut zusammenhaut. Nach dieser Rampe habe ich bis auf den letzten Millimeter Endschutz den Federweg genutzt. Ich finde so soll es sein. Für mich ist die XV Can keine Option mehr.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArthurBishop (11. Juni 2013)

gibt es base tunes für ein ion 18 pinion mit CCDB Coil?


----------



## trailterror (12. Juni 2013)

http://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/n-katalog-2013-low

S.18: fürs ion 16 und das AC, fürs 18


----------



## hömma (12. Juni 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> na endlich mal jemand, der die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Habe mir von Flatout die neue Inner Can einbauen lassen und der Dämpfer geht ganz hervorragend. Ansprechverhalten usw. waren ja vorher schon gut nur mit der neuen Inner Can nutzt er halt den Federweg richtig gut. Auf der normalen Hausstrecke ca. 80% und am Ende gibt es ne fiese Rampe, wo es den Hinterbau gut zusammenhaut. Nach dieser Rampe habe ich bis auf den letzten Millimeter Endschutz den Federweg genutzt. Ich finde so soll es sein. Für mich ist die XV Can keine Option mehr.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre die Inner Can jetzt auch seit gut 3 Wochen (ebenfalls von Flatout) und merke auch einen spürbaren Unterschied. Fahre jetzt mit deutlich weniger SAG und nutze trotzdem mehr Federweg. Aber trotz voll aufgedrehter HSC schaffe ich es nicht, den Federweg voll auszunutzen. Gino von Flatout hat mir auch bestätigt, dass die Kombination aus Inner Can Update und der XV Can perfekt fürs AM ist. Fährt er selbst so. Meine kostenlose XV Can kommt nun auch endlich in den nächsten Tagen, nachdem CC lange Lieferschwierigkeiten hatte:



> Greetings from Cane Creek!
> 
> On behalf of the entire Cane Creek family, let me first say thank you for being a Lounge Lizard. "The Lounge," our Double Barrel rider network, continues to grow, and it's because of folks like you that DBcoil and DBair are popping up on trails all over the world!
> 
> ...


----------



## rebirth (12. Juni 2013)

moin, ich habe den air jetzt ca. einen monat im einsatz. gestern ist mir aufgefallen das mein sag mehr als 50% ist. jetzt druck gemessen und ca. 4 Bar verlust. ist der dämpfer undicht? oder sollte man einfach öfter mal seinen druck kontrollieren bzw. nachpumpen?


----------



## DanielSuetel (12. Juni 2013)

undicht, so ein Luftverlust ist nicht normal. 

Ich fahre meinen seit Monaten und habe glaube ich einmal nicht mehr als 5psi nachgepumpt


----------



## rebirth (12. Juni 2013)

na super... jemand spontan ne email adresse vom deutschen "support"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (12. Juni 2013)

Flatout macht unter anderem Garantie-Abwicklung für CC. Sicherlich schneller und zufriedenstellender als sich an den Importeur zu wenden.


----------



## chrisle (16. Juni 2013)

Habe jetzt bevor ich den Dämpfer
einschicke noch einmal 
am setup gespielt. Habe festgestellt, dass ich mit 45% sag unterwegs bin. Jetzt bei 30% (145psi) und nutze auf den härteren Trails sagenhafte 50% Federweg. Dazu katapultiert der Hinterbau mich bei größeren Hindernissen nach Timbuktu. 

Werde nun mal mit offener Druckstufe und mehr Zugstufe fahren. Ansonsten aber einen Termin bei Flatout anfragen.


----------



## chrisle (16. Juni 2013)

Hat nicht viel gebracht. 65% - mehr gibt er nicht frei.


----------



## shmee (16. Juni 2013)

Ich kann dir wirklich nur empfehlen die neue innere Kammer installieren zu lassen, ging bei Flatout wirklich schnell. Leider habe ich die nur die Kammer mit zwei Öffnungen bekommen, gut, aber geht besser. Frag Gino einfach, ob er mittlerweile die Kammer mit 6 Öffnungen verbaut. Falls nicht, einfach selbst modifizieren.

Nachdem ich die Kammer jetzt auf insgesamt 6 Öffnungen erweitert habe und die zwei bestehenden etwas vergrößert habe, läuft der Dämpfer super. Bei etwas über 30% Sag nutze ich bei 1m Drops ins Flat ziemlich genau 95% des Federwegs. Auf normalen rumpeligen Trails liege ich so zwischen 75-85%. Perfekt für mich.


----------



## chrisle (17. Juni 2013)

Klingt Super. Mal sehen wann ich einen Termin bekomme. Habe gestern mal eine email geschrieben.


----------



## simplesaiman (19. Juni 2013)

Fährt hier jemand ein ION18 mit DB Air? Hier ist das Problem gerade entgegengesetzt. Habe nun schon den grossen Air Volume Spacer montiert und der Dämpfer schlägt auf der Hausstrecke immer noch durch. Werde mal noch zusätzlich die zwei kleinen montieren und dann nochmal probieren. 
Gibt es schon Erfahrungen im ION18?


----------



## drurs (19. Juni 2013)

Hi, 
hab den CCDBA im Ion18 Pinion, in der 20er Position (also unten), 30%SAG, passt...
Hab Compression/Rebound prinzipiell auf den Factory settings (also alles auf mitte), nur high compression etwas weniger, sonst nutz ich den federweg nicht (ca. 80Kg). fürn Gardasee hab ich mal lowCompression höher gedreht zum rauffahren.
Duchschläge hatte ich erst, als der Druck bisserl raus ist und damit der SAG auf 40-50% war 

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## ichoe (19. Juni 2013)

also ich hab den CCDB Air in meinem 18er verbaut und hatte nie das problem mit durchschlagen im federweg...bin den dämpfer auch mit recht hohem sag gefahren und konnte dass ganze durch bisschen "feintuning" reduzieren,allerdings ergibt sich auch bei mir bisschen die problematik mit nicht ausgenutztem FW,allerdings nicht ganz so drastisch wie bei anderen beschreiben
hab noch die serien-inner-can im dämpfer und auch noch keine XV can,der dämpfer war vor ca 2 1/2 monaten beim gino und er hat meine HS druckstufe bisschen erhöht,er meint es passt ganz gut zum 18er ion...leider konnt ich das ganze nur einmal in lac blanc und 4-5 mal auf meiner haus dh strecke testen,da ich mir direkt mal den arm beim biken gebrochen hab und seit 5 wochen nicht mehr im sattel saß

hoffe ab nächster woche wieder fahrn zu können und dann nochmal zu berichten, wenn ich weiter am dämpfer geschraubt habe...

cheers


----------



## simplesaiman (19. Juni 2013)

Komisch. Mein Dämpfer wurde schon auf die neue Inner Air can umgebaut. Vielleicht liegts daran. Erst bin ich den Dämpfer ohne Volume Spacer gefahren. Das ging gar nicht. Der Dämpfer ist bei 30% SAG bei kleineren Sprüngen etc durchgeschlagen. Nach dem Einbau von einem grossen Volume Spacer gehts jetzt einigermassen. Trotzdem ist der SAG O-ring nach jeder Abfahrt auf der DH-Strecke ganz unten am Hub-Ende.

Ich habe die FW Einstellung auf 180. Werde dann mal die 200er Position ausprobieren. Das sollte die Progression ja eigentlich auch noch verändern.


----------



## drurs (19. Juni 2013)

Also an der neuen inner can dürfts nicht liegen, hab ich nämlich auch (hab den dämpfer erst seit Mai...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simplesaiman (19. Juni 2013)

In welcher position hast du den dämpfer? 180 oder 200 ?


----------



## drurs (19. Juni 2013)

200 (180 noch nicht probiert)


----------



## simplesaiman (19. Juni 2013)

Echt krass: Hab heute vor dem Biken den Dämpfer in die 200er-Position eingehängt. Um denselben SAG wie in der 180er-Position zu ereichen waren ca. 1,5 bar mehr nötig (aktuell ca 100psi bei 80kg). Und siehe da, mit ca. 35% SAG hatte ich noch ca. 1cm vom Hub übrig. Nochmals zu Erinnerung: in der 180er Position hat der Dämpfer sogar mit 25% SAG durchgeschlagen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied in den 2 Positionen so krass ist... Aber gut, um eine Erfahrung reicher.

Was ich mich aber dennoch frage: Wie kann der Dämpfer sinnvoll in der 180er Position abgestimmt werden?


----------



## chrisle (27. Juni 2013)

Montag meinen Dämpfer an flatout geschickt, seit gestern schon wieder bei der Post auf dem Weg zu mir!

Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. 
Danke an flatout für den extrem schnellen Service !

Werde hier über meine Erfahrungen zur inner can berichten.


----------



## simplesaiman (27. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre im Helius AM nun endlich die High Flow Inner Can und die XV Luftkammer. Echt Sahne!


----------



## hömma (27. Juni 2013)

Meine XV Air Can ist nun endlich eingetrudelt. Sobald ich dazu komme, werde ich sie mal einbauen.



simplesaiman schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Helius AM nun endlich die High Flow Inner Can und die XV Luftkammer. Echt Sahne!



Wo hast du die XV Can her? ISt die schon irgendwo in Deutschland verfügbar?


----------



## simplesaiman (27. Juni 2013)

Ich wohne in der Schweiz. Der CC Vertrieb ist hier TST.


----------



## chrisle (1. Juli 2013)

Erste Fahrt mit neuer inner can: 

-Fühlt sich wie ein neues Bike an
-Ca. 85% Federweg ausgenutzt auf Hometrails
-Das Ganze bei gleichem Luftdruck.
 (bei den trails habe ich vorher maximal 60% ausgenutzt)
-Über Wurzeln gleitet man einfach drüber
-kein pedalier-bedingtes Wippen festgestellt 
-extrem gutes Ansprechverhalten
-volle Kontrolle bei Sprüngen 

Wofür braucht man da noch die outer can? Besser geht gar nicht.


----------



## Martin1508 (1. Juli 2013)

chrisle schrieb:


> Erste Fahrt mit neuer inner can:
> 
> 
> -kein pedalier-bedingtes Wippen festgestellt
> ...


 
Kann deine anderen Angaben voll bestätigen. Nur das mit dem Wippen habe ich trotz fast geschlossener LSC noch nicht hinbekommen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (1. Juli 2013)

Auch wenn du eine asphaltierte Straße hochfährst ? 
Meiner reagiert so sensibel auf Unebenheiten, dass ich auch erst dachte er wippt durchs Pedalieren.


----------



## rebirth (2. Juli 2013)

würdet ihr nem schweren fahrer die inner can empfehlen?


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> würdet ihr nem schweren fahrer die inner can empfehlen?



Ja, du regulierst den Dämpfer ja über den Luftdruck. Die Inner Can bewirkt, dass du den Federweg auch ausnutzt. Es sind einfach größere "Flussöffnungen" für die Luft. Du nimmst dem Dämpfer einfach die extrem hohe Entprogression, ohne ihm den Durchschlagschutz zu nehmen.

Gruss


----------



## hömma (2. Juli 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> würdet ihr nem schweren fahrer die inner can empfehlen?



Ich denke mal, die kann man grundsätzlich jedem Fahrer empfehlen. Sollte der Dämpfer doch durchschlagen, kannst du immer noch die Luftkammer mit den mitgelieferten Spacern verkleinern.


----------



## rebirth (2. Juli 2013)

Subber sach  

Mein dämpfer geht in kw29 zu flatout, dann frag ich gleich nach der inner can.


----------



## schneller Emil (13. Juli 2013)

hey!

hat jemand die maße des dämpfers in der länge 216x63?
also ich meine durchmesser der air-can, abstand dämpferauge zur aircan, durchmesser oberer teil,........
mir wäre sehr geholfen, da ich diese daten auf der homepage nicht auffinde.

grüße e.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (15. Juli 2013)

AirCan is 57,2mm
der obere Teil ist 75mm
dämpferauge zur Aircan ist ca 19mm wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## cocoon79 (18. Juli 2013)

Kann man denn den CCDB Air auch noch mit 115kg nutzen am ION 18? Der ist verbaut und ich würde nun ungern verkaufen und mir nen anderen holen..vielleicht gibts hier ja ein paar Schwergewichte


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (4. August 2013)

Hey..
Ich würde mir gern einen Double Barrel Air in mein Ion ST (2010) bauen. Fahre zur Zeit einen Double Barrel mit Stahlfeder (400er Feder), nur hat der Dämpfer für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Endprogression. Möchte deshalb mal einen Versuch mit einem Luftdämpfer wagen...
Ich bin etwas verwirrt über die Ausführungen des Double Barrel Air... Inner can, outer can, high flow, etc. 
Gibt es Verbesserungen, die für 2014 in den Dämpfer eingearbeitet werden? Lohnt es sich noch, etwas mit dem Kauf zu warten?
Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 70 kg, fahre das Ion auf 200 mm Federweg und bin mit dem Rad einigermassen schnell in jedem Terrain unterwegs. Fahre keine Rennen..
Was denkt ihr, welche Konfiguration des Dämpfers (großes Volumen vs. kleineres Volumen, etc.) wäre als Startpunkt sinnvoll für mich?


----------



## kephren23 (4. August 2013)

Es gab irgendwann ein Inner Can Update, für eine bessere Kennlinie bei schnellen stößen und Schlägen.

Es wird dann für nächstes Jahr noch der DB in der CS-Version kommen.

Die XV-Can ist nicht zwingend notwendig, sagen einige.


----------



## schnubbi81 (4. August 2013)

Der Air funktioniert Super, ist von der Progression auch leicht abstimmbar (von daher gut für dich), erreicht aber nicht die Performance des Stahlfederdämpfers. (Ich habe beide)


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (4. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Es gab irgendwann ein Inner Can Update, für eine bessere Kennlinie bei schnellen stößen und Schlägen.
> 
> Es wird dann für nächstes Jahr noch der DB in der CS-Version kommen.
> 
> Die XV-Can ist nicht zwingend notwendig, sagen einige.



Hm. Die CS Version ist für ein Downhill-Rad ja eher nicht notwendig. Kann man irgendwie vor dem Kauf nachvollziehen, ob der Dämpfer schon die neuere "Inner can" verbaut hart?





schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Der Air funktioniert Super, ist von der Progression auch leicht abstimmbar (von daher gut für dich), erreicht aber nicht die Performance des Stahlfederdämpfers. (Ich habe beide)



Mit der Abstimmbarkeit hört sich schonmal gut an 
Wie werden die Performance Einbuße deutlich? Bzw. wie unterscheidet sich das Verhalten zum Stahlfeder Double Barrel?


----------



## schnubbi81 (5. August 2013)

Also wie gesagt, ist der Air erstmal ein Top Dämpfer. 
Er hat bauartbedingt einfach etwas mehr innere Reibung und liegt nicht ganz so satt auf der Piste. 
Das ganze muss ich allerdings ein wenig relativieren, da der Air bei mir im 16er steckt und der Coil im Ion ST. 
Zwei von meinen Jungs fahren S. Demo, einer mit ccdb Air, einer mit Coil, der Effekt ist auf dem "Parkplatztest" zu spüren, habe beide im Vergleich allerdings noch nicht im Gelände gegeneinander gefahren. 
Des Gewichts wegen würde ich den Coil zumindest nicht aus dem DHler rausschmeißen. 
Eine Titanfeder ist billiger und spart auch ordentlich Gewicht.


----------



## hömma (6. August 2013)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Gibt es Verbesserungen, die für 2014 in den Dämpfer eingearbeitet werden?



Die normale 2014er Version soll wohl auch die verbesserten Verstellregler der CS-Variante erhalten. Wäre durchaus ein Argument zu warten...


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (6. August 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt, ist der Air erstmal ein Top Dämpfer.
> Er hat bauartbedingt einfach etwas mehr innere Reibung und liegt nicht ganz so satt auf der Piste.
> Das ganze muss ich allerdings ein wenig relativieren, da der Air bei mir im 16er steckt und der Coil im Ion ST.
> Zwei von meinen Jungs fahren S. Demo, einer mit ccdb Air, einer mit Coil, der Effekt ist auf dem "Parkplatztest" zu spüren, habe beide im Vergleich allerdings noch nicht im Gelände gegeneinander gefahren.
> ...



Hm, mir geht es primär um die Progression. Aber natürlich auch um die Gewichtsersparnis von einem knappen halben Kilo. Na, ich schaue mal, ob ich das Teil irgendwo mal ausprobieren kann.
Vom Parkplatztest halte ich nichts. Habe vor kurzen meine Rock Shox Lyrik von Feder auf Luft umgebaut und im Gelände merke ich eigendlich keinen Unterschied. Im Stand spricht sie natürlich schlecht an. Denke aber, dass dieser Betriebspunkt nicht dazu geeigent ist, ein Federelement zu beurteilen, da die Gabel auf dem Trail immer in Bewegung ist und somit nicht im Punkt mit der höchsten Reibung (Losbrechkraft) arbeitet...



hömma schrieb:


> Die normale 2014er Version soll wohl auch die verbesserten Verstellregler der CS-Variante erhalten. Wäre durchaus ein Argument zu warten...



Da ist allerdings ein Argument. Das Cane Creek Tool nervt, trotz integriertem Bieröffner, gewaltig....


----------



## schnubbi81 (7. August 2013)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Habe vor kurzen meine Rock Shox Lyrik von Feder auf Luft umgebaut und im Gelände merke ich eigendlich keinen Unterschied.



Dann kannst du auch mit gutem Gewissen den ccdb Air fahren und das mit der Progression ist halt ein Argument.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. August 2013)

Hi, seit mein ccdb air vom dichtungstausch zurück ist quitscht der dämpfer.

Für mich hört es sich so an als würde die blaue dichtung am kolben schleifen. 
Gibts ohne spezialwerkzeug ne möglichkeit das ding zu schmieren? 

Der mann vom service hat so ne rote fett pampe drauf wie es aussieht, meiner meinung nach gehört doch da eher ein schnuffiges öl drauf.

Ich kann auch nicht mehr so viel fw nutzen wie vorher. Hoffe das liegt an den dichten dichtungen und nicht an nem bremsenden kolben...


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (9. Dezember 2013)

Hi, ich habe mal eine Frage an die Community: hat der CCDB Air andere Maße für Gleitlager als der CCDB? Ich habe mir einen Air zugelegt und musste feststellen, dass die Gleitlager von Huber-Bushings von meinem alten CCDB nicht mehr passen. Der Air kommt aus einem Canyon.

Die Gleitlager konnte ich problemlos einpressen, aber als ich versuchte, die Achse hineinzudrücken, ging das nur unter hohem Kraftaufwand. Wenn die Achse drin war, hat es einen Teil des Gleitlagers rausgedrückt.




Ich habe eine Original-Achse von CC und eine von Huber-Bushings. Gleitlager sind ebenfalls von Huber für CCDB 14,7 mm

Hat jemand eine Idee, was das Problem ist?


----------



## schnubbi81 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja ist so. 
Schick dem Stefan Huber mal die Seriennummer vom Dämpfer und er schickt dir die richtigen Lager.


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (9. Dezember 2013)

Habe ich schon. Das sind die bestellten Gleitlager.


----------



## schnubbi81 (11. Dezember 2013)

Dann bin ich auch überfragt...


----------



## mtbedu (13. Dezember 2013)

@WieFlascheLeer
Schaue hier:
http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/fit-finder


----------



## rmfausi (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo an alle, ich werde voraussichtlich Anfang nächsten Jahres meinen Dämpfer zu flatout suspension zum Service schicken. Er verliert in den letzten Wochen mehr Luft als sonnst. Dabei bin ich auch am überlegen ob für mich der Wechsel der Inner Can sinnvoll wäre. 

Ich habe fahrfertig je nach Wetter und Jahreszeit 85-92kg. Vom Gefühl her meine ich bzw. bilde ich mir ein das der mittlere Federwegbereich zu schnell freigegeben wird. Die volle Federwegsausnutzung ist gegeben. Ich fahre den Dämpfer bei ca. 25%SAG und 115psi Luftdruck. Bringt der Wechsel der Inner Can bei leichteren Fahrern mehr, lohnt es sich für mich evtl. garnicht? Oder sollte ich eher mal mit den mitgelieferten Spacern experimentieren? Mit dem Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers bin ich soweit zufrieden (Luftdämpfer halt).

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Tipps im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Martin1508 (14. Dezember 2013)

Moin, rede am Besten mit Gino direkt. Der kennt sich mit dem CCDB aus wie kein Zweiter. Ich würde aber mal tippen, du solltest eher einen Shim reinmachen als ne neue Inner Can. Die neue Can hat nämlich größere "Durchfluss" Öffnungen. Dadurch wird der DB linearer. So wie ich dich aber verstehe, willst du ihn progressiver haben.

Gruss


----------



## rmfausi (14. Dezember 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, rede am Besten mit Gino direkt. Der kennt sich mit dem CCDB aus wie kein Zweiter. Ich würde aber mal tippen, du solltest eher einen Shim reinmachen als ne neue Inner Can. Die neue Can hat nämlich größere "Durchfluss" Öffnungen. Dadurch wird der DB linearer. So wie ich dich aber verstehe, willst du ihn progressiver haben.
> 
> Gruss



Alles klar, dann werde ich direkt mit ihm telefonieren/mailen. Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Wenn das nur für den Mittelbereich geht, dann möchte ich ihn progressiver haben.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (14. Dezember 2013)

Hältst du uns auf dem laufenden!?


----------



## rmfausi (14. Dezember 2013)

Klar. Ob es noch vor seinem Urlaub klappt weiss ich nicht, schaun mer mal. Ansonsten wirds nächstes Jahr.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## WieFlascheLeer (16. Dezember 2013)

mtbedu schrieb:


> @WieFlascheLeer
> Schaue hier:
> http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/fit-finder



Danke, habs schon geklärt. Herr Huber hat mir die falschen Lager geschickt.


----------



## chipmonkey (23. Januar 2014)

Nochmal eine Frage zur Inner- und Outer-Can. Da mein DBAir (1. Serie) undicht ist wird er Garantiemäßig überholt. In dem Zuge kann die Inner-Can auf die "neue" kostenlos umgerüstet werden! Reicht das, oder sollte ich auch die Outer-Can auf die XV-Can umrüsten lassen? Wie ist eure Erfahrung? Fahre eine 2012 Helius AM.


----------



## Martin1508 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich habe nur die Innercan gewechselt. Soweit ich weiß, musst du die XV Outercan wieder shimen um die nötige Endprogression zu haben.


----------



## chipmonkey (24. Januar 2014)

Ok, danke! Werde auch zunächst nur die Inner-Can tauschen und dann sehen wie sich mein Rad'l verhält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (24. Januar 2014)

Ich habe sowohl die innere als auch die äußere Kammer getauscht und es passt so jetzt perfekt bei mir, ohne was zu shimmen. Allerdings liege ich mit Ausrüstung auch im Sub80-Bereich und fahre mit nur 20-25% Sag hinten.


----------



## chrisle (27. Januar 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die Innercan gewechselt. Soweit ich weiß, musst du die XV Outercan wieder shimen um die nötige Endprogression zu haben.



Habe ich auch so gemacht. Seit dem wird der FW sehr gut ausgenutzt (vorher maximal 80%). Musste allerdings die Druckstufe(n) ziemlich aufdrehen, da er mir trotz ausreichend Druck etwas träge vorkam.


----------



## chrisle (27. Januar 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die Innercan gewechselt. Soweit ich weiß, musst du die XV Outercan wieder shimen um die nötige Endprogression zu haben.



Habe ich auch so gemacht. Seit dem wird der FW sehr gut ausgenutzt (vorher maximal 80%). Musste allerdings die Druckstufe(n) ziemlich aufdrehen, da er mir trotz ausreichend Druck etwas träge vorkam.


----------



## chipmonkey (27. Januar 2014)

Ich liege auch gerade so im sub80-Bereich mit Ausrüstung. Denke das ich es erstmal mit der Inner-Can versuche. Der nutzbare FW lag bisher auch nur bei etwa 80%. Die Druckstufen werde ich mir genauer anschauen, danke christle für den Tipp.


----------



## chrisle (29. Januar 2014)

chipmonkey schrieb:


> Ich liege auch gerade so im sub80-Bereich mit Ausrüstung. Denke das ich es erstmal mit der Inner-Can versuche. Der nutzbare FW lag bisher auch nur bei etwa 80%. Die Druckstufen werde ich mir genauer anschauen, danke christle für den Tipp.



Sorry war Unsinn: Ich meinte die Zugstufen (LSR/HSR). 
Mit träge meinte ich, dass der Dämpfer bei vielen, schnellen Schlägen nicht schnell genug wieder rauskam und etwas im Federweg hängen blieb.


----------



## chipmonkey (29. Januar 2014)

Ok, danke. Werde ich testen wenn der Dämpfer wieder da ist.


----------



## kai1978 (3. Februar 2014)

hey,

habe das canyon dropzone aus 2013 mit dem cane creek barrel air....habe diesen mit hilfe der homepage als basiseinstellung eingestellt...allerdings schießt dieser mich bei jedem sprung hinaus....ja, ist nur zur hälfte als fahrfehler bedingt ))
wer hat erfahrung mit dem dämpfer in sachen "springerei"....wiege 79 kg....

dankeeeeee

ride on


----------



## chipmonkey (3. Februar 2014)

Du solltest deine HSR (High Speed Rebound) -Einstellung überprüfen. Wenn diese zu ist, dann wird der DBAir beim Absprung recht aktiv 
Ich kann dir nur Empfehlen den Field Guide von CaneCreek mal mitzunehmen und den Dämpfer für deinen Rahmen abzustimmen.


----------



## kai1978 (3. Februar 2014)

chipmonkey schrieb:


> Du solltest deine HSR (High Speed Rebound) -Einstellung überprüfen. Wenn diese zu ist, dann wird der DBAir beim Absprung recht aktiv
> Ich kann dir nur Empfehlen den Field Guide von CaneCreek mal mitzunehmen und den Dämpfer für deinen Rahmen abzustimmen.[/quote
> 
> 
> was für eine fummelei ...aber danke!


----------



## psc1 (8. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

seit kurzem arbeitet in meinem ION 16 ein CC DB Air CS.
Die Wetterlage und Arbeitswelt hat mich noch nicht all zu viele Einstelltestrides machen lassen ABER:

Zur ersten Testfahrt habe ich den Dämpfer gemäß dem allgemeinen Basis Setup aus dem Manual eingestellt, Sag auf ca. 30% und los ging's.
Ergebnis: gefühlt war das schon ne gute Einstellung (Berg rauf und runter)
Nun habe ich hier schon mal das Problem, dass die HSR und HSC Einstellungen quasi "klick freie" Drehungen sind?!? Ich spüre da nichts oder sind die Werte für HSC/HSR Werte für Umdrehungen?

Dann mal bei CC nach einer Setup Einstellung für meine Konfiguration (98kg, ION16/L) gefragt.

Per Mail kam dann diese Basiseinstellung:
Sag - 17 to 19mm
HSC - 1.25
LSC - 6
HSR - 2.0
LSR - 7

Diese Angaben unterscheiden sich sehr von den Werten in der Manual(klar sind Bike spezifisch aber so sehr anders?).
Bin das Bike dann mal in diesem Setup gefahren. Es fühlte sich insgesamt "weicher" an, ist aber ein guter Start zum weiteren ausarbeiten meiner persönlichen Einstellung.

Jetzt mal meine Frage(n) an Euch.
a.) Habt ihr eine Info zu den "Klicks" in der HSC/HSR Bedienung?
und
b.) Wie sind bei Fahrern ähnlichen Gewichts und Größe die Einstellungen (als Orientierung)?

Ich: 1.89m 98kg ION16 in L

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. Februar 2014)

Hatte auch erst das Basis-Setup, fühlte sich gut an.
Dann habe ich die Einstellungen aus dem numeric '13 übernommen

Ich: 178cm ca.92kg ION16 M

*numeric'13 Settings*
92kg HV-Can
160psi
30%sag
LSR 14
HSR 1
LSC 8
HSC 2
1x Spacer large

Da ich keine HV-Can hab habe ich den Spacer dementsprechend gelassen.

Das Gefühl war noch um einiges besser wie zuvor, jedoch fehlt noch etwas Feinabstimmung, dazu bin ich nocht nicht gekommen und wird auch noch etwas dauern.

Habe die HSC/HSR als Umdrehungen gedeutet, da ja auch manchmal Werte wie 1,5 oder 1,25 angegeben sind.


----------



## psc1 (8. Februar 2014)

Hi kephren,

danke Dir für Deine Daten und ja ich deute es auch als Umdrehungen ;-)


----------



## kephren23 (8. Februar 2014)

Was ich mich immer gefragt hab ist von wo man anfängt zu drehen 

Ich glaube Gino hat von ganz offen angefangen


----------



## psc1 (8. Februar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Was ich mich immer gefragt hab ist von wo man anfängt zu drehen
> 
> Ich glaube Gino hat von ganz offen angefangen



bitte wie jetzt?


----------



## kephren23 (8. Februar 2014)

Na von wo aus zählt er die Clicks, von *"offen"* oder von *"zu"*.
Gino von Flatout-Suspension mein ich!


----------



## psc1 (8. Februar 2014)

ja, dass habe ich schon verstanden ;-) und Gino kenne ich auch aber die Nummer mit dem Zählen von offen nach zu finde ich interressant


----------



## kephren23 (8. Februar 2014)

Achso 
Ja ich weiß selber nicht mehr von wo ich angefangen hab


----------



## psc1 (8. Februar 2014)

hahaha das ist gut


----------



## -leXor- (22. März 2014)

weiß jemand ob das canyon gapstar aus 2013 den alten dämpfer drinnen hat?

wird dieser nun automatisch von flatout s. ausgetauscht- neue luftkammer etc.? was kostet der umtausch? wie lange braucht das ca- will ja nicht allzu lange ohne bike darstehen 
hat jemand erfahrung mit dem gapstar und einer sinnvollen dämpfereinstellung

danke im voraus für eure antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (22. März 2014)

Ich denke hier im Nicolai-Forum kann dir beim Gapstar keiner helfen.
Alles andere schreib doch mal den gino von Flatout an, der kann dir da die beste Auskunft geben.


----------



## -leXor- (22. März 2014)

ups - sry bin über die suchfunktion auf den thread aufmerksam geworden - 
danke für die info..... habs komplett übersehen


----------



## rebirth (15. April 2014)

Ist bei euch der "erste centimeter" federweg auch irgendwie leer? Soll das so sein? Dachte ich hätte die negativluftkammer falsch befüllt, das scheint aber nicht der fall zu sein. Habe 50 psi reingepumpt und dann den hinterbau durch den kompletten federweg bewegt.


----------



## rmfausi (15. April 2014)

Ja, das ist normal. So ist es bei jedem Luftdämpfer, bei einem etwas mehr bei anderen etwas weniger. Bei mir sind es 5-7mm. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Knollensteppe (2. Juli 2014)

Bei mir lockert sich von Zeit zu Zeit die große Überwurfmutter mit dem Abstreifer etwas:



Gibt es dafür ein Werkzeug? Ich murkse immer mit zwei Reifenhebern herum, mit denen man abrutscht usw. Das Werkzeug vom Coil Dämpfer passt nicht. Danke!
Robert


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Juli 2014)

Moin,mal ne vorsichtige Vermutung. Geht nen Innenlager Schlüssel für BSA Gewinde?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (2. Juli 2014)

Bei mir hat sich das ding auch immer gelöst, habs dann mit dem cc tool gelöst, passt aber nich wirklich, muss man echt vorsichtig sein.
Hab dann die kammer gereinigt neu geölt und dann auf das gewinde einen kleinen tropfen schraubensicherung gemacht, wieder vorsichtig mit dem tool festgedreht, seit dem hälts.

Innenlager Schlüssel könnte passen, teste ich heut Abend mal.


Wichtig!!!! von oben immer schön draufdrücken beim festziehen, sodass man nicht abrutschen kann, sonst gibts böse Kratzer im Standrohr des Dämpfers


----------



## kephren23 (2. Juli 2014)

So grad mal gecheckt!
Sehr gutes Auge Martin 
Trotz dessen du mal gern in die Flasche schaust .

Ein Innenlagerschlüssel (BSA) passt perfekt.


----------



## Martin1508 (2. Juli 2014)

Aha, so siehst du mich also. Als alten Säufer. Na ja, da hast du wohl manchmal Recht;-) Denn man Prost!




Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (2. Juli 2014)

Nimelas als Alt und vorallem nicht als Säufer.

Ehr als gestandenen Genießer der Freuden des Lebens


----------



## Knollensteppe (2. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> So grad mal gecheckt!
> Sehr gutes Auge Martin
> Trotz dessen du mal gern in die Flasche schaust .
> 
> Ein Innenlagerschlüssel (BSA) passt perfekt.



Super, danke euch beiden!


----------



## der-gute (3. März 2015)

Ich hab jetzt einen DB Air CS im Auto liegen, der kommt morgen an mein Helius AC 29 2013.
Ich hab ein XL und somit ein 216/63 Federbein.

Wer hat Ahnung vom Grundsetup für das Paket? Trail bis Freeride...


----------



## Kopfsache (4. März 2015)

Zwar ATM kein 29er dabei aber vll hilfreich fürs Grund-Sertup: http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbair-cs/base-tunes
Oben dann einfach Marke, Model und Jahr wählen...


----------



## Shimon (12. März 2015)

Moin,

ich habe mein ION 16 jetzt einpaar Tage und bin viel am fahren.
In meinen Ion ist der DB CS verbaut. Der Dämpfer macht seine Sache ganz gut aber ich vermutlich noch nicht ganz (bezogen auf den Dämpfer)
Jetzt meine erste Frage, stellt am das Base Setup von + nach - ein oder anders herum? Mir kommt der Rebound zu schnell vor und der Dämpfer dürfte feiner arbeiten, ansprechen.
Welchen Tip habt ihr sonst noch auf Lager und wie fahrt ihr euer Setup?

Vielen Dank euch!
der Shimon


----------

